# Venison back strap



## Joltin_Joe

Looking for something a little different for a whole back strap.

Anyone have anything, perhaps a unique marinade?


----------



## Horsager

Start with the meat cold (not frozen) say 35-45 degrees

Melt enough butter to cover both sides (probably need nearly a whole stick for a whole backstrap). Pour the melted butter over the meat, let it "set up", turn and cover the bottom as well. Roll the backstrap in sea salt crystals.

Have your grill as hot as you can make it (I start mine at 425-450) lay the backstrap on the grill (I dump any excess butter right on the flame to get a good flare up going) any lumps of butter left on your platter can be used in a few minutes, save them. 3.5-4 minutes of grilling covered on high for the 1st side. Flip the backstrap, use any left over butter lumps to again cover the backstrap (cooked side), close the top, again 3.5-4 minutes. Now move the meat to the top rack (or over a portion of the grill you can turn completely off), turn the heat down to low. 6-7 minutes should get you med rare, 8-9 minutes meduim, I don't cook it more than that.

To recap:

Cover in melted butter
Roll in Sea Salt crystals
Grill for 3.5-4 minutes/side on high
Turn heat to low 6-7 minutes for med-rare, 8-9 minutes for Medium


----------



## Hunter_58346

1 backstrap
1/2 onion sliced
1/2 cup steak sauce or BBQ sauce

Lay meat on aluminum foil
lay onion slices on top of meat
pour sauce over meat
wrap tightly in foil

bake at 350 for 45 minutes
remove from oven but DO NOT unwrap
let sit for 15 minutes
unwrap and slice thin
comes out medium every time!!!


----------



## jimbob357

Here's one I did last summer.
http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=26203


----------



## MossyMO

Marinate the back strap in milk for about 4 hours, then go ahead and use any of these other recipes. Marinating in milk will make it even more tender and also seems to remove the gamey taste. Same goes for venison steaks and roasts.


----------



## Joltin_Joe

Thanks for the input. I did a combination of a few different ideas for a Super BOwl party, and it was hit. Here's what I did.

Soaked in milk for a half a day.

Applied this rub: http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/game/venison02.htm
I also used the basting mixture from that site.

Then I used FieldHunter's cooking method and dipping sauce, which was a lot better than the grill-especially with the weather:



> Coat a 8" section of Backstrap in Kosher salt and fresh ground course black pepper. Let sit for 1/2 hour.....sear the roast in a couple of tbsp of olive oil and until it is browned all around and the ends. Do this in a non-stick pan that you can put into the oven...while searing the roast heat the oven to 500. Place the seared roast, uncovered, in the oven for 12-13 minutes...should be medium rare. Take out and put on cutting board...cover with tin foil and let rest before cutting for ten minutes.
> 
> While the roast is resting take the pan you roasted it in and place on the stove with all the drippings. Add one cup of beef broth, one cup of good Cab. Sav. ( I add some mushroom water if I can get some small dried morel mushrooms that I can re-hydronate) Reduce this to one third.
> 
> Cut the meat into 3/4" slices. Add 1/2 stick butter to the sauceand the mushrooms and incorporate.....pour sauce over the sliced roast.
> 
> Nothing to it and it tastes great.


Something kind of fun to try that puts a different spin on venison, and it tasted great. It was actually gone faster than the pile of walleye I fried up.


----------



## DuckerIL

First, remove any silver skin form stap. Take the backstrap and spilt it down the middle about 3/4 the way through so that if lies flat. In the center, smear a liberal amount of creamed cheese mixed with chopped jalapenos and minced garlic the length of the backstrap. Fold closed, wrap in bacon and use a skewer or toothpicks to secure bacon and to keep the backstrap closed. Season to taste. Place on hot grill, slit side up and grill to your liking. I like mine rare. Oustanding. Served this at my Superbowl shindig and folks couldn't get enough of it.


----------

